# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Skizofrenia

## Kryeplaku

Kur degjojme per dike se "eshte skizofren" na zen frika, e quajme per njeri te rrezikshem qe mund te na bej 100 te zezat... dhe nese na del para sigurisht qe ndrojme rruge. 

Lajme me skizofrene na paraqiten neper media shpesh.... para dy vjetesh nje Shqiptar therri foshnjen e komshiut dhe kur u gjend para gjykates u mundonte i ziu t'i mbushte mendjen gjykatesit se foshnja e kishte kercenuar me vdekje!  

Por nga ana tjeter ekzistojne edhe lloje te tjera skizofrenie... mund t'i dallosh qarte tek veprat e Van Gogut, Salvatore Daliut, Pikasos etj. Nuk eshte me sekret lajmi qe emrat me te medhenje te piktures apo te shkrimtarise perfunduan ne c'mendina apo me ndonje plumb ne koke nga dora e vet (psh. Xhek London, Ernest Heminguej etj. etj.).

Pyetja eshte:

Cfare eshte Skizofrenia?



Disa te famshem nga ata qe e kthejne boten ne Ferr ose ne Parajse.....

ja disa skizofrene (per ne) qe e kthyen boten ne ferr:
Hitleri
Bin Laden e kompani
Kaligula
Enver Hoxha
Napoleoni e sa mbreter te tjere
etj.

ja disa skizofrene (per ne) qe e kthyen boten ne parajse:
Buda
Jezusi
Muhamedi
Pikaso e sa piktore te tjere
Herminguej e sa shkrimtare te tjere qe me vepren e tyre preken zemrat e njerezve
etj.


Komentet tuaja te mirepritura.

----------


## Inteligjentja

Shume teme intriguese. 

  Skizofrenia eshte nga te paktat semundje mendore qe te lejon te besh nje jete pothuajse normale. Te shumte jane ata qe vuajne nga deliret dhe halucinacionet qe shkakton kjo semundje dhe jo rralle here persona te tille jane bere te famshem. Skizofrenia ne shumicen e rasteve nuk eshte e rrezikshme, por ashtu sic cdo rast tjeter mund te lere pasoja te renda kur behet kronike. Njerezit skizofrene nuk vijne verdalle me deshiren per te vrare apo shkaterruar, ata thjeshte bien pre e makinacioneve qe truri i tyre prodhon. Skizofrenet qeshin kur nuk eshte per te qeshur, ose qajne kur nuk kane arsye te qajne, kane halucinacione, degjojne zera, kane delirin e madheshtise ose te persekutimit etj. E megjithese ne faza te renda disa prej tyre perjetojne tharje emocionale, skizofrenet jane te afte te ndjejne, te plotesojne deshirat seksuale e keshtu me rradhe. Une personalisht nuk besoj te kem ndonje frike te gjendem perballe ketyre njerezve (kuptohet kur nuk jane ne stadin e te rrezikshmeve), ata jane njerez qe kane nevoje per ndihme mjeksore dhe kaq.

----------


## diikush

Kryeplako, ne Shqiperi shume gjera kane tendence te pergjithesohen dhe te 'filozofohen'  lol

Skizofrenia ne kuptimin e saj te mirfillte eshte semundje mendore, specifike ne simptomat e saj, dhe nje nga keto simptoma qe dallohet lehte nga te gjithe njerzit (ndaj dhe luhet shume ne filma) jane halucinacionet, nga te cilat me te shpeshtat jane ato auditore (packa se filmat si p.sh. A Beautiful Mind, paraqesin me shume halucinacionet vizive, pasi bejne me shume para per hollivudin lol)

Tani une e di qe ti e pelqen filozofine, po ashtu edhe une, dhe ne mund te rrime tere diten te argumentojne kush e percakton realen e kush halucinacionin, dhe kush ka autoritet e se te gjithe kane te drejte te vene ne dyshim gjerat lol  por skizofrenet e mirfillte persa i perket halucinacioneve nuk jane veshtire per tu dalluar. Biles edhe deliret e tyre dallohen lefte nese e njeh sadopak personin. Per me teper jane nje seri simptomash qe dalin nga teste dhe diagnostikime te ndryshme  qe behen per te percaktuar skizofrenine, qe nuk ja vlen te permenden ketu, se duhet ta benim faqen carcaf lol.

Por te pakten ne kuptimin patologjik nuk qendron se te gjithe jane skizofrene ... mund te kesh shenjat e para te semundjes e ben vaki edhe nuk zhvillohet ne semundje temirfillte, por nuk mund te thuash se te gjithe jane nga pak skizofrene.

Keshtu qe une personalisht nuk jam dakort se te gjithe jemi skizofrene, ashtu sic nuk isha dakort qe te gjithe jemi budallenj tek ajo tema e meparshme  :ngerdheshje: 


Ne aspektin fillozofik pastaj, per nga vete natyra e fushes, ka shume vend per spekullime dhe ri-emerime te gjerave  :shkelje syri: 






> ...  Skizofrenia eshte nga te paktat semundje mendore qe te lejon te besh nje jete pothuajse normale...


 :pa dhembe:  

eshte pikerisht e kunderta.

Eshte nje gje te mos dish, dhe nje gje tjeter te jesh kaq afirmativ(e) ne ato qe thua, dhe pse jane gabim.

P.S. Nje mik qe ta do te miren lol

----------


## Inteligjentja

keto qe them i kam lexuar mgjth madheri juaj mund te vazhdoje te bej rolin e te ndriturit!  :sarkastik:

----------


## diikush

> keto qe them i kam lexuar mgjth madheri juaj mund te vazhdoje te bej rolin e te ndriturit!



inteligjentja, nuk eshte puna per madheri, por ca gjera nuk jane ashtu lol

in all fairness, kishte gjera qe ishin korekte ne shkrimin tend, si p.sh. _ata bien pre e makinacioneve qe truri i tyre prodhon_

por, te pakten ne boten perendimore, kur diagnostikohen semundjen mendore, nje prej shume kritereve eshte pergjigjja e pyetjes *Sa interferon dicka me funskionimin e jetes se  perditshme/normale?*, pasi shpesh here njerzit kane simptoma qe duken te ngjashme me nje semundje, por jane normale. 

P.sh. fobia me e madhe sociale ne Amerike eshte frika e te folurit ne publik (publik speaking). Nga ana tjeter, pothuajse te gjithe njerzit kane njefare frike/emocioni kur flasin ne publik, edhe ata qe jene good public speakers. Ndaj shpesh here perdoret ajo pyetja si kriter.

Tani, ne rastin e skizofrenise, kjo eshte nje nga semundjen me te renda mendore dhe gjithashtu qe ndikon ne menyre shume agresive ne jetimin e jetes normale te individid (impairs normal life), dhe pothuajse gjithmone keta individa trajtohen me medikamente (plus ndonje terapie psikologjike - behavioral mostly- qe per skizofrenine nuk eshte shume produktive) te renda, qe kane efekte anesore shume te demshme, por eshte e domosdoshme ne rastet e skizofrenise se mirfillte (full blown) te meren keto medikamente ne menyre qe individi te jetoje nje jete sado pak normale.

Ndaj pata ate reagim ndaj asaj qe the; kapish?  :perqeshje: 

Nothing personal kundra teje, se as me njeh e as te njoh  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Inteligjentja

Ato qe thua jane mese te sakta, por une me duket se e kam shkruar (nuk e di qarte apo jo) qe ne shkallat e para skizofrenia te lejon te jetosh pothuajse (e theksoj pothuajse) normalisht. Kjo do te thote qe ne stadet e para kjo lloj semundje mendore nuk eshte e dukshme per te tjeret gje qe e ben te semurin me pak te ndergjegjshem mbi gjendjen ne te cilen ndodhet. Dihet qe cdo semundje (e sidomos ato mendore) kur degradojne kane pasoja si per vete vuajtesit ashtu edhe per shoqerine ne te cilen jetojne.  Kete me kane mesuar  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## diikush

P.S. Tani mbas te vjelave normal qe je dakort ti lol

----------


## Inteligjentja

Une s'vjel-mbjell.  :buzeqeshje:  


Edhe nje gje tjeter:
Nuk e di lidhjen tende me kete fushe, dhe te me falesh nqs ne nje fare menyre te kam ofenduar me shprehjen e mendimeve te mia,por une personalisht ato qe shkruaj i kam nga ato qe kam lexuar gjithnje ne menyre amatore (per horizont  :sarkastik:   ). 

Gjithsesi nqs keto tema jane hapur nga njerez te vecante per qellime te vecanta do te ishte me e drejte te behej e ditur se ne to "vetem ca e ca mund te bejne carcafe e mbulesa" sesa te vazhdojne sofizmat midis antareve.

----------


## diikush

> Une s'vjel-mbjell.  
> 
> 
> Edhe nje gje tjeter:
> Nuk e di lidhjen tende me kete fushe, dhe te me falesh nqs ne nje fare menyre te kam ofenduar me shprehjen e mendimeve te mia,por une personalisht ato qe shkruaj i kam nga ato qe kam lexuar gjithnje ne menyre amatore (per horizont ). 
> 
> Gjithsesi nqs keto tema jane hapur nga njerez te vecante per qellime te vecanta do te ishte me e drejte te behej e ditur se ne to "vetem ca e ca mund te bejne carcafe e mbulesa" sesa te vazhdojne sofizmat midis antareve.



tani une do te te pergjigjem dhe kesaj here dhe do iki te fle, se deri pasneser te rrime ketu ti prap do kunderperjgigjesh, dhe prap fajtori do jem une  :ngerdheshje: 

ne forum cdo njeri ka te drejte te shkruaje kudo, dhe ti e di kete, s'ke pse ben te padituren, se nuk eshte dita e pare per ty ne forum  :shkelje syri: 

une nuk kam jam specialit per kete apo ate, por kam zgjedhur te mar disa klasa ne unviersitet se me pelqenin keto gjera, dhe kam lexuar rreth tyre

gjithashtu, tjeter gje eshte te flasesh per gjera shoqerore etj (apo edhe filozofike), ku nuk ka right or wrong, se cdokush ka mendimin e vet, tjeter gje eshte te flasesh per gjera specifike, si puna patologjive mendore, qe jane gjera qe studiohen shkencerisht dhe njohurite vijne nga literatura shkencore, jo nga novelat

se fundi, personalisht e kam zakon mos jem definitiv per gjera te tilla kur nuk jam i sigurt, dhe gjithashtu kur s'di pyes, e kur dikush me tregon dicka qe s'e dija ja di per flm, edhe kur kjo shkon kunder egos time mundohem ta bej kete 

but that's just me lol


naten

----------


## nausika

Skizofrenia eshte nje nga semundjet mendore me te keqkuptuara dhe me te "romantizuara" (ndoshta ky shkaku i postimit te pare te kesaj teme). 

Pikesepari, Skizofrenia eshte semundje mendore qe shoqerohet me simptoma qe e lene individin te demtuar nga ana personale, shoqerore dhe fizike. Karakterizohet nga prishje te perceptimit te realitetit, menyre mendimi te dis-organizuar, deluzione dhe hallucinacione. Nuk demton vetem anen cognitive por edhe anen e sjelljes personale dhe emocionale te njeriut sepse simptomat e lene ate 'gjysmak" ne funksionimin me njerezit pereth. 
Ka shume kombinime te simptomave dhe per kete arsye ka debat per diagnozen ekzakte te skizofrenise. 

Diagnozen mund ta beje psikiatri ose psikologu klinik. Deri sot nuk mund te zbulohet me teste biologjike (psh. me analiza gjaku), megjithese shume kerkime shkencore sugjerojne qe skizofrenia mund te kete rrenje gjenetike dhe neurobiologjike te cilat kur kombinohen me ambientin pereth shkaktojne shfaqjen e simptomave. Nje nga menyrat e pakesimit te simptomave psikotike jane ilacet te cilat bllokojne receptoret e dopamines, por keto ilace kane pasoja te tjera negative dhe nuk tolerohen mire nga shume paciente. Gjithashtu, kane zbuluar ndryshime ne strukturen e trurit ne shume paciente me skizofreni ne krahasim me popullsine normale, por kritiket sugjerojne qe differencat midis njerezve mund te jene shaktare per shume nga keto diferenca. 

Zakonisht, njerezit qe vuajne nga skizofrenia nuk jane violent, por perderisa ata e kane te mjegullt perceptionin e realitetit, mund te demtojne njerez te aferm duke mos qene te vetedijshem. 
Pacientet qe diagnozohen me skizofreni jetojne 10-12 vjete me pak sesa te tjeret per shkak te semundjeve te tjera fizike sikurse edhe per shak te incidentit te larte te vetevrasjeve. 

Pacientet demonstrojne (pervec simptomave te psikozes (psychosis)) edhe veshtiresi ne te folur, mungese motivacioni per te kryer veprime te ndyshme, mos-aftesi ndjeshmerie per te shprehur emocione te ndyshme, demtim kujtese etc..

Zakonisht, simptomat fillojne ne fund te adoleshences dhe meshkujt i tregojne simptomat (gjithashtu kane simptoma me te theksuara) sesa femrat. Zakonisht, trauma ne femijeri apo ndodhi shume stresuese per individin, kur kombinohen me predispozime te tjera (psh. skizofrenia paraqitet me shpesh ne familje qe kane histori me kete semundje) e bejne te mundur shfaqjen e semundjes.

Skizofrenia trajtohet me nje kombinim ilacesh antipsikotike. Ngaqe simptomat jane te shumta, eshte e veshtire qe te trajtohen te gjitha me ilace dhe shume nga to kane simtpma te tjera negative si psh. Shtim ne peshe, humbja e deshires seksuale, demtim te sistemit nervor (ne disa paciente), hiperglicemi etc.

Jane permendur me perpara shume njerez te famshem qe kane demonstruar simtoma te skizofrenise (dhe nuk jane diagnozuar te gjithe me semundjen). 
Parashikohet qe perqindja e manifestimit te skizofrenise eshte  1 % e popullates (reth 7 deri ne 16 njerez per 100,000 veta popullsi). Eshte e vertete qe shume njerez te famshem, si artiste, poete etc, kane vuajtur nga simptomat dhe ndoshta ne shkalle serioze, megjithate nuk do te thote qe kjo semundje eshte  "lidhur" me te qenit "gjeni".  Skizofrenia nuk te ben njeri te "jashtezakonshem", Eshte semundje dhe ka te gjitha anet negative te nje semundjeje dhe per kete shkak nuk eshte e sakte te parashtrohet pyetja: Sa skizofren jeni. Sondazhe te tilla nuk kane kuptim dhe do hiqen. 

Pershendetje, 

Nausika

----------


## dp17ego

*σχίζω-carje
φρήν-mendje*
Nga greqishtja...mendje -care...



> Hitleri
> Bin Laden e kompani
> Kaligula
> Enver Hoxha
> Napoleoni e sa mbreter te tjere


Kush i ka diagnostikuar per te tille????



> Buda
> Jezusi
> Muhamedi
> Pikaso e sa piktore te tjere
> Herminguej


*Kryeplak, mos ke qene me qejf kur ke shkruar keto, apo ne gjendje (aure romantike)??*lol

*Ne kuptimin popullor ky klasifikim mund t'u pershtatet, por jo ne ate shkencor...dhe cuditem qe Kryeplaku i lejon vetes shmangje romantike ne nje teme shkencore?!*
Skizofrenia eshte nje semundje e mirefillte mendore, qe karakterizohet me frenim te funksioneve normale trunore, 
perceptim korrekt te realitetit,
disfunksion social,
disfunksion emocional dhe social, jetegjatesi me te shkurter.
Disfunksioni, pamundesia per te kryer ne shkallen e duhur keto funksione e vendos skizofrenin perballe shoqerise. Ai ka mendime te organizuara keq, jo rithmike, deluzive dhe shpesh por jo gjithmone halucinative.
I semuri kerkon patjeter ndihme mjeksore, sepse shpejt degjeneron ne stade me te avancuara te semundjes.
*Ai nuk mund te kryeje jete normale.*
Pershkrimi i tipave te skizofrenise ne *Pozitive dhe Negative*, iu referohet pikerisht formave me simptoma puzitive (delusion, halucinacion dhe crregullime mendore) dhe negative(Humbje e absences, varferi ne fjalor, emocione etj)
*Eshte semundje me prevalence hereditare...*dhe paraqitet ne shume forma qe une mendoj se nuk eshte e nevojshme per t'u thelluar mbasi jane terma shume profesionale dhe kerkojne spjegime te gjata dhe njohuri te plote ne lende si biokimi, biologji, kimi, psikiatri etj....
Eshte nje semundje nga me te studiuarat dhe vetem nje specialist i mire mund te kete te drejten te nderhyje ne trajtim dhe akomodim me kete semundje.
Pra neqoftese per semundje somatike si(diabet, gur ne veshka, etj etj mund te flasim lirshem, per semundjet mendore dhe vecanerisht pathologji te ketij tipi, mos u nxitoni qe te jepni mendime sepse edhe specialistet kur ndodhen ne diskutime shkencore shpesh mbeten pa dhene konkluzione...
*Mbi te gjitha eshte nje fushe shume intriguese per t'u studiuar...*
*Nausike  ka mjaft fjali te bukura dhe te sakta*


> Sa skizofren jeni. Sondazhe te tilla nuk kane kuptim dhe do hiqen.


Skizofreni eshte i pavetedijshem per semundjen, keshtu qe pyetja nuk ka kuptim.

*Dicka tjeter:                      A vetevriten skizofrenet?              A ka suicide?
Kurre, ne kuptimin e nderprerjes se vetedijshme te jetes.*
Respekt
DP

----------


## Rebele

Sic eshte permendur edhe me lart, skicofrenia eshte semundje mendore. Njerez te tille vuajne nga deliri i madheshtise dhe/ose ndjenja e persekutimit (paranoid), shfaqin probleme ne lezivje trupore- ka nga ato qe s'levizin dot ndersa ekstremi tjeter eshte levizja e pakontrolluar e pjeseve te trupit (catatonic), apo humbin fillin e mendimit (disorganized).  

Si shembull po sjell nje tip qe besonte se kish shpikur bomben berthamore. I drruhej shkurtabiqeve. Sipas tij, njerezit e shkurter flisnin per te ne televizor dhe thurnin plane per ta rrezuar. Ai thoshte, "Une nuk i kreh floket, por s'ka problem pasi jam sekretar shteti". 

Shume nga keto perjetojne hallucinations- perceptim i dickaje te degjueshme, te prekshme, te nuhatshme etj. ne mungese te nje stimulimi (si psh. CD, mendafsh, trendafil respektivisht).

Mjedisin e perceptojme me ane te shqisave. Per te vertetuar ate qe shqisat na tregojne, ne kthehemi tek te tjeret. Doemos qe perceptimi ndryshon ne nivel individual, por nje skicofren ka nje perceptim tejet te shtremberuar te asaj qe na rrethon. Ai shikon sende/njerez qe nuk ekzistojne ne nje hapesire e interval kohor te caktuar apo degjon zera ne koke.  Stimulimi nuk vjen nga jashte (psh. pamja e nje njeriu, muzike nga radioja etj) por nga brenda ne rastin e nje skicofreni. 
Ai nuk ben dallim midis asaj qe fizikisht ekziston (stimulim qe mund te matet me vale etj.) dhe asaj qe ai shikon apo degjon. 

Une di qe skicofrenet kane mbidoze _dopamine_, nje lloj neurotransmitter-i, ne tru. Po ashtu, mendohet qe vatra te caktuara ne tru nuk jane te formuara mire- _frontal lobe_ ku higher order mental processes zhvillohen (skicofrenet kane problem te krijojne apo te vazhdojne nje mendim te plote) dhe _temporal lobe_ (skicofrenet degjojne zera- auditory hallucinations). 

Simptomat mund te kontrollohen me _anti-psychotic medication_ .

----------


## hysnib

> Kur degjojme per dike se "eshte skizofren" na zen frika, e quajme per njeri te rrezikshem qe mund te na bej 100 te zezat... dhe nese na del para sigurisht qe ndrojme rruge. 
> 
> Lajme me skizofrene na paraqiten neper media shpesh.... para dy vjetesh nje Shqiptar therri foshnjen e komshiut dhe kur u gjend para gjykates u mundonte i ziu t'i mbushte mendjen gjykatesit se foshnja e kishte kercenuar me vdekje!  
> 
> Por nga ana tjeter ekzistojne edhe lloje te tjera skizofrenie... mund t'i dallosh qarte tek veprat e Van Gogut, Salvatore Daliut, Pikasos etj. Nuk eshte me sekret lajmi qe emrat me te medhenje te piktures apo te shkrimtarise perfunduan ne c'mendina apo me ndonje plumb ne koke nga dora e vet (psh. Xhek London, Ernest Heminguej etj. etj.).
> 
> Pyetja eshte:
> 
> Cfare eshte Skizofrenia?
> ...


Përshëndetje kryeplaku këta shembuj që ke marrur ke harruar edhe një,e cili është ai do ta them unë e pikërisht je TI AI SKIZOFREN QË MUNGON NË KËTË LIST.
Unë të kisha preferuar të lexosh më shumë për kët smundje mendore.
Shkaqet e Skizofrenisë 

Në rreth 20 vitet e fundit janë bërë kërkime të konsiderueshme për shkaqet e mundshme biokimike dhe gjenetike të skizofrenisë-veçanrisht rreth mundësisë që ndonjë substancë e trurit e trashëguar gjenetikisht,të jetë përgjegjëse për skizofreninë. Çrregullimi duket se ka histori familjare dhe shfaqja e skizofrenisë te binjakët identikë është e lartë,edhe tek ata që janë të rritur në familje krejt të ndryshme.Por forcat e mjedisit duket se e intensifikojnë ndikimin e faktorëve gjenetikë,që dyshohet se janë të pranishëm.Në fillim le të shohim ndikimet mjedisore te skizofrenia. 
Ndikimet mjedisore.Hetimi i plotë i sfondit familjar të individëve me skizofreni,zakonisht tregon një histori stresi shumë të madh te fëmija.Ky stres është aq i madh sa fëmija shkëputet nga realiteti i padurueshëm,duke u futur në një botë fantazore (Zubin dhe Ludwig,1983).Ekzistojnë dy situata familjare që lidhen rëndom me skizofreninë (Roff dhe Knight,1981).Epara,ka të bëjë me një nënë që është indiferente ndaj familjes dhe kjo sjell si rezultat çorganizim dhe stres.E dyta,lidhet me një prind (zakonisht nënën) që sundon plotësisht mbi bashkëshortin (ose bashkëshorten) dhe fëmijët,por nuk tregon kujdes për ta.Në të dyja rastet,konflikti dhe stresi çojnë në shtimin e ndjenjës së pambrojtshmërisë te fëmijët.Nga një studim tjetër (Doane dhe kolegët,1981) u zbulua se,modelet e komunikimit në familje kishin lidhje me tendencat e skizofrenike të fëmijëve.Në mënyrë të veçantë,në familjet me fëmijë te të cilët zhvillohet skizofrenia,ndeshen më shpesh mesazhet e paqarta ose kontradiktore, kritikat dhe qëndrimet keqdashëse.Një numër studimesh të hershme kanë treguar se, skizofrenia është më e përhapur në grupet me nivel të ulët social-ekonomik. Njerëzit e klasave më të ulta që janë të prekur nga skizofrenia paraqesin simptoma më të shumta fizike dhe sociale që tregojnë se ata nuk janë të lumtur,si dhe me shumë mosmarrëveshje të hapura dhe fërkime në marrdhëniet me të tjerët. 
Ekzistojnë shumë arsye të mundshme por të pavërtetuara për këto ndryshime të dukshme sipas përkatësisë klasore.Ato mund të jenë rezultat i procedurave të pamjaftueshme diagnostifikuese që përdoren për njerëzit më të varfër;gjithashtu,në qoftë se është i varfër,personi i shqetësuar ka më pak mundësi që ta ruajë një vend pune ku paguhet mirë;të varfërit dhe të pasurit mund ti rrisin fëmijët e tyre në mënyra të tilla,që ti predispozojnë të reagojnë ndryshe ndaj stresit;të qenit i varfër mund të bëjë gjithashtu që të lindin ndjenjat e të qënit i pashpresë.Kërkimet për të gjetur një shpjegim në lidhje me ndryshimet e dukshe sipas përkatësisë klasore,në rastet e shfaqjes së skizofrenisë,janë të rralla dhe është e nevojshme të shtohen. 
Teoricientët e të mësuarit social argumentojnë se skizofrenia është një sjellje e mësuar,që krijohet nga përforcimi prej njerëzve të tjerë i reagimeve anormale.Në rast se dikush nuk përfillet prej të tjerëve,atëherë një mënyrë për të fituar vëmëndje e tyre është që të sillet në mënyrë të çuditshme.Sipas Laing,skizofrenia ndodh kur një individ vendos që të mos pranojë më trysnitë dhe kërkesat e shoqërisë kështu kthehet drejt brendësisë së vetvetes të një bote fantazish të vetëkrijuara.Teoricientët e psikoanalizës,si Froidi,besonin se skizofrenia ishte rezultat i kthimit tek narcisizmi primar,faza gojore para se të zhvillohet egoja.Individi narcisistik kontrollohet plotësisht nga uni dhe kërkon vetëkënaqësi të plotë.Asnjë nga teoritë e mjedisit nuk e ka shpjeguar në mënyrë të plotë skizofreninë,prandaj dhe ekziston një nxitje e madhe te kërkimet e sotme për shkaqe të mundshme biologjike të saj. 
Ndikimet biologjike.Rreth 1 % e popullsisë vuan nga skizofrenia.Por kërkimet gjenetike kanë treguar se,shanset janë mjaft të larta që,kur një person vuan nga skizofrenia,edhe një person tjetër fare i afërt për nga lidhja gjenetike me të,ta ketë skizofreninë.Studimet me binjakët kanë treguar shkallë të larta përputhjeje në skizofreni (në rast se e ka njëri,po ashtu e ka edhe tjetri),sipas Zerbin-Rubin,1972 . 
Përputhja skizofrenike është shumë më e lartë te binjakët monozigotikë (identikë) sesa te binjakët dizigotikë(joidentikë).Gotesman dhe Silldz,1972,njoftuan pe¨r një shkallë përputhjeje prej 42 % te binjakët MZ(monozigotikë),dhe vetëm prej 9% te binjakët DZ(dizigotikë).Studimet për adoptimet gjithashtu tregojnë se,ndikimet gjenetike janë shumë të rëndësishme në skizofreni.Edhe sikur të ndahen nga njëri-tjetri nëpër mjet adoptimi,dy binjakë kanë shumë të ngjarë që të kenë shkallë të lartë përputhjeje në këtë drejtim.Sidoqoftë,një numër punimesh kritike të kohëve të fundit kanë vënë në dukje se,me metadologjinë e kohës,është tejet e vështirë që të ndahen ndikimet e mjedisit nga ato gjenetike (Abrams dhe Taylor,1983).Nuk është identifikuar ende mekanizmi i saktë gjenetik përgjegjës për skizofreninë.Sidoqoftë,disa të dhëna të kohëve të fundit tregojnë te reaksionet biokimike,gjë që mund të çojë në sjellje skizofrenike. 
Një numër teorish biokimike janë propozuar në rrjedhë të viteve.Hulumtuesit kanë shprehur mendimin sesi faktorë shkaktorë janë mungesa e vitaminave,anormalitetet e proteinës së gjakut,dhe parregullsitë kimike të urinës.Shpesh në të kaluarën hulumtuesit nuk i kushtonin vëmendje faktit se,njerëzit që shtrohen në spital nga skizofrenia,zakoknisht janë duke vazhduar terapinë kundër varësisë ndaj drogave,gjë kjo që mund ti shpjegojë këto ndryshime kimike.Teoria më premtuese biokimike e sotme është teoria e dopaminës. 
Wise dhe Stein,njoftuan se skizofrenët kanë nivele shumë të larta të dopaminës nurotransmetuese sesa niveli normal.Barnat e quajtura fenothiazina,që ndihmojnë në trajtimin e skizofrenisë nëpërmjet uljes së niveleve të dopaminës,në rast se nuk përdorën nën kontroll të kujdesshëm,mund të shkaktojnë simptoma të sëmundjes së Parkinsonit (e cila normalisht shkaktohet nga nivele të ulta të dopaminës).Amfetaminat kanë tendencën të rrisin nivelet e dopaminës dhe mund të çojnë te psikoza e amfetaminës,që shoqërohet me simptoma skizofrenike.Fatkeqësisht të dhënat nuk janë aq të qarta sa do ti dëshironim.Barnat antipsikotike nuk i ndihmojnë të gjithë skizofrenët.Dhe,ndërkohë që këto barna ulin nivelin e dopaminës,nga ana tjetër ato gjithashtu ndërhyjnë te funksionimi i neropinefrinës,serotoninit dhe acetilkolinës,dhe kështu nuk përbëjnë zgjidhjen e plotë të situatës komplekse.Hulumtimet që përpiqen të zbulojnë lidhjen e neurokimikateve me skizofreninë vazhdojnë.Ka disa shkencëtarë që besojnë se skizofrenia mund të shkaktohet nga një infeksion virusal (Bower,1985).Disa viruse mund të ndikojnë te neurotransmetuesit,përfshirë edhe dopaminën.Kjo linjë hulumtimesh është duke vazhduar dhe duket premtuese. 
Noishterlain dhe Dosen(Neuchterlein dhe Dawson,1984) sugjeruan një model të pambrojtshmërisë nga stresi të skizofrenisë sipas të cilit disa njerëz kanë një prirje biologjike (predispozicion),duke trashëguar gene të caktuara,për tu prekur nga skizofrenia,në rast se mjedisi rrethues u shkakton stresin e mjaftueshëm për këtë.Në mënyrë të veçantë,sipas kësaj teorie njerëz të caktuar kanë vështirësi në përpunimin e informacionit dhe në ruajtjen e vëmëndjes.Ata mbireagojnë ndaj stresuesve socialë dhe kanë mungesë të kompetencave të duhura sociale dhe të aftësive për përshtatje.Kështu,në mungesë të një familjeje të ngrohtë dhe mbështetëse,stresi është i rëndë në masën e mjaftueshme për ta shtyerë individin drejt skizofrenisë.Kështu,në modelin pambrojtshmëri-stres përfshihen si faktorë biologjikë,ashtu edhe ata mjedisorë. 
Ne ende nuk e dimë me saktësi se çfarë e shkakton skizofreninë.Duket se ajo krijohet dhe favorizohet nga faktorë gjenetikë,organikë,biokimikë dhe të mjedisit.Ashtu si edhe kanceri,ajo ndoshta nuk është vërtet thjesht një çrregullim,por më tepër një kombinim i papërcaktuar problemesh fizike dhe të sjelljes,prej të cilëve kemi identifikuar vetëm një pjesë.Dhe si kanceri,ajo është një çrregullim nga i cili duket se janë të prekshëm shumë njerëz.

Llojet e skizofrenisë. 
Skizofrenia katatonike 
Skizofrenia e çorganizuar 
Skizofrenia paranoide 
Skizofrenia e padiferencuar 
Skizofrenia e mbetur 

Në vitet e fundit janë bërë kërkime të konsiderushme për shkaqet e mundshme biokimike dhe gjenetike të skizofrenisë-veçanrisht rreth mundësisë që ndonjë substancë e trurit e trashëguar gjenetikisht,të jetë përgjegjëse për skizofreninë. 
Çrregullimi duket se ka histori familjare dhe shfaqja e skizofrenisë te binjakët identikë është e lartë,edhe tek ata që janë rritur në familje krejt tëtë ndryshme.Por forcat e mjedisit duket se e intensifikojnë ndikimin e faktorëve gjenetikë,që dyshohet se janë të pranishëm. 

Skizofrenia është lloji më i zakonshëm i psikozës dhe personat me këtë sëmundje priren të jetojnë në botën e imaginatës së tyre.Pjesa më e madhe e skizofrenëve të shtruar në spital vishen vetë,lëvizin rreth e rrotull dhe kryejnë aktivitete të tilla të jetës së përditshme si ngrënia pirja e duhanit thuajse në të njejtën mënyrë si gjithë të tjerët.Por personat me skizofreni nuk tregojnë interes dhe preokupim për ngjarjet dhe njerëzit përreth tyre.Ata janë më të shumtën e herës të preokupuar me fantazira,përfytyrime të rreme dhe haluçinacione që ndikojnë në të menduarit dhe të folurit e tyre.Ndonëse ka disa lloje skizofrenie,shumica e skizofrenëve shfaqin disa simptoma të përbashkëta. 
Ekzistojnë mendime të ndryshme dhe kontradiktore lidhur me ate se,cilin person do ta quajmë skizofrenik.Meqë skizofrenia përfaqëson çrregullimin më të zakonshëm psikotik,ajo PËRDORËT SHPESH SI NJË THES KU FUTEN TË GJITHË ATA INDIVIDË,QË NUK KLASIFIKOHEN NDRYSHE.Disa psikologë si David Rosenhan mbajnë qëndrim kritik ndaj profesionistëve që merren me sëmundjet mendore duke thënë se ata janë tepër të gatshëm t'u vënë njerëzve DIAGNOZËN E SKIZOFRENISË.Qëllimi i tij ishte të ilustronte pikërisht këtë dukuri kur ndërmorri një studimin në të cilin persona normalë pranuan të shtrohen me dëshirën e tyre në spitale të ndryshme psikiatrike,ku pastaj ankoheshin se dëgjonin zëra që u flisnin.Siç e thamë edhe në fillim,ndonëse është e vështirë të diagnostikohet saktë një çrregullim duke u nisur vetëm nga kjo simptomë,fakti është që shtatë nga tetë PSEUDOPACIENTËT E ROSENHANIT U DIAGOSTIKUAN SI SKIZOFRENË.Ky studim dëshmon për rrezikun kur i etiketojmë njerëzit me terma diagnozash klinike. 
Shumë persona me skizofreni provojnë përfytyrime të paqena(deluzive) ose besojnë në gjëra që nuk mbështetën te realiteti.Disa skizofrenë kanë deluzionin e persekutimit dhe besojnë se dikush përpiqet ti vrasë ose t'i dëmtojë.Gjithashtu ata e kanë të vështirë të ndajnë realitetin nga fantazia. 
Ata kanë probleme kur bëjnë lidhjen e informacioni aktual me njohuri të mëparshme.Po ashtu ata tregohen konfuzë dhe nuk janë të aftë të bëjnë analiza.Idetë dhe mendimet e tyre zhvendosen nga një temë në tjetrën,megjithëse nuk ka asnjë lidhje midis këtyre temave. 
Dëmtimi i perceptimit.Individët me skizofreni shpesh thonë se kanë patur haluçinacione ose përjetime shqisore në mungesë të ngacmuesve shqisorë.Shpesh këto janë haluçinacione dëgjimore,si të dëgjuarit e zërave që i flasin pacientit ose që thjesht krijojnë tinguj.... 
Dëmtimi i emocioneve.Shumë persona me skizofreni manifestojnë reagime emocione anormale.Nganjëherë ata duken si pa ndjenja apo emocione dhe nuk demostrojnë ngacmime emocionale.Ata kanë prirjen ta 
orientojnë shikimin drejt përpara dhe duken apatikë kur flasin,zëri i tyre është monoton dhe pa ngjyrime emocionale.Persona të tjerë me skizofreni manifestojnë reagime emocionale të papërshtatshme :perqeshje: .sh.,ata qeshin kur mësojnë një lajm të hidhur ose qajnë pa ndonjë shkak të dukshëm;ose gjendja e tyre emocionale ndryshon në mënyrë të menjëhershme dhe reagimi i tyre mund të mos ketë lidhje me ngacmuesin. 
Dëmtimi i ndjenjës së unit dhe të vullnetit.Ndjenja e unit është një veçori e rëndësishme e një personi normal e të shëndetshëm.Një person me skizofreni ka vështirësi në krijimin e identitetit të tij personal dhe beson se jane forcat e jashtme që drejtojnë sjelljen e tij. 
Një karakteristikë që vihet re shpesh te një person me skizofreni është çrregullimi i vullnetit,mungesa e aktivizimit drejt një synimi të caktuar. 
Personi nuk tregon motivimin e duhur për të çuar një veprim deri në fund. 
Kjo, natyrisht,bën që personi të mos jetë i zoti për të funksionuar si duhet në shoqëri 
Dëmtimi i marrëdhenieve dhe i sjelljes.Një individ me skizofreni ka shumë vështirësi në shoqërimin me të tjerët.Shpesh ai tërhiqet nga marrëdhëniet shoqërore.Ngaqë kalon momente deluzionesh(përfytyrimesh të paqena)dhe halunaçionesh,ai nuka është në gjendje të vendosë lidhjet e duhura me botën që e rrethon.........

----------


## diikush

Hysnib, shrimi ishte mjaft permbledhes per natyren klinike te skizofrenise. 

Per kuriozitet, e ke shkruar vete apo eshte nga dikush tjeter?






> ...Teoria më premtuese biokimike e sotme është teoria e dopaminës. 
> *Wise dhe Stein,njoftuan se skizofrenët kanë nivele shumë të larta të dopaminës nurotransmetuese sesa niveli normal*.Barnat e quajtura fenothiazina,që ndihmojnë në trajtimin e skizofrenisë nëpërmjet uljes së niveleve të dopaminës,në rast se nuk përdorën nën kontroll të kujdesshëm,mund të shkaktojnë simptoma të sëmundjes së Parkinsonit (e cila normalisht shkaktohet nga nivele të ulta të dopaminës).Amfetaminat kanë tendencën të rrisin nivelet e dopaminës dhe mund të çojnë te psikoza e amfetaminës,që shoqërohet me simptoma skizofrenike.Fatkeqësisht të dhënat nuk janë aq të qarta sa do t’i dëshironim.Barnat antipsikotike nuk i ndihmojnë të gjithë skizofrenët.Dhe,ndërkohë që këto barna ulin nivelin e dopaminës,nga ana tjetër ato gjithashtu ndërhyjnë te funksionimi i neropinefrinës,serotoninit dhe acetilkolinës,dhe kështu nuk përbëjnë zgjidhjen e plotë të situatës komplekse.Hulumtimet që përpiqen të zbulojnë lidhjen e neurokimikateve me skizofreninë vazhdojnë...


per kete vec do shtoja qe shpesh here shkencetaret konkludojne ne studime te tilla qe meqenese nje semundje e caktuar manifestohet me nivele te larta te nje kimikati apo tjetri, atehere duhet te jete pikerisht prania e  ketij kimikati ne nivel te larte ne tru (si ne kete rast dopamina) shkatar i semundjes.

Mund ama qe te jete anasjlelltas, pra qe semundja te sjelle si rezultat rritjen e nivelit te nje kimikati ne tru. Ne keto raste niveli i pazakonte i ketij kimikati/neurotransmitori eshte pasoje e semundjes, dhe jo shkaku   :shkelje syri: 

Kjo ishte per semundjet mendore ne pergjithesi, jo se i referohem ndonej studimi specifik ne kete rast.

Skizofrenia per mendimin tim eshte nje fascinating disorder, pra teper interesante per tu studiuar, jo per pasojat qe shkakton kuptohet, por per nga ana e studimit shkencor.

Gjithashtu mendoj qe psikologjia kognitive duhet te mare shume perparesi ne avancimin si dege, pasi kjo per rrjedhoje do ndihmoje shume psikologjine klinike. Shpesh here trajtime te ndryshme (terapi apo ilace) aplikohen duke u bazuar ne teori te pavertetuara mjaftueshem, apo edhe te gabuara, persa i perket menyres se si truri jone funskionon. Kjo mendoj eshte relevante per cdo semundje mendore, perfshi skizofrenine.


_P.S. tani po shikoja numrin e lexuesve tek kjo tema dhe tema te tjera te ngjshme; vertet ka ndryshuar mjaft perberja e forumit ...hap nje teme per brekët dhe llojet e tyre dhe gjithmone ke 50 fishin e lexuesve_

----------


## Alket123

lili tomlin thote "kur ti i flet zotit quhet "pray" kur zoti flet me ty quhet skizofrenia"

me vjen keq per keta njerez qe nuk kane "brakes" ne jete/shoqeri.

----------


## dp17ego

> lili tomlin thote "kur ti i flet zotit quhet "pray" kur zoti flet me ty quhet skizofrenia"
> 
> me vjen keq per keta njerez qe nuk kane "brakes" ne jete/shoqeri.



Shume e bukur kjo

----------


## hysnib

> Hysnib, shrimi ishte mjaft permbledhes per natyren klinike te skizofrenise. 
> 
> Per kuriozitet, e ke shkruar vete apo eshte nga dikush tjeter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> per kete vec do shtoja qe shpesh here shkencetaret konkludojne ne studime te tilla qe meqenese nje semundje e caktuar manifestohet me nivele te larta te nje kimikati apo tjetri, atehere duhet te jete pikerisht prania e  ketij kimikati ne nivel te larte ne tru (si ne kete rast dopamina) shkatar i semundjes.
> ...


Përshëndetje diikush ky shkrim është marur nga libri Psikologjia një hyrje konçize.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sa cudi... na doli filozofia shkence   :pa dhembe:  

vetem ne 3000 vjet para mund te thoshe dicka te tille (dmth. sic thoshe per shembull qe Toka eshte e sheshte)..

Po Psikologjia c'lesh shkence eshte? 

E pra ketu ndodheni ne forumin e filozofise/psikologjise (dmth. bjerini t'i bime) edhe mos na ngatroni sharpin me sheqerin...

sidoqofte edhe psiqiatria pak mund te krahasohet me shkenca si matematika, apo fizika (me te vertet po matematika dhe fizika i kane njehur kufinjte e vet... apo kane ende per te zbuluar)...

me te vertet c'eshte shkenca?

Sigurisht qe vetem nje psikolog nuk do te jepte pergjigjen e mjaftueshme (se do mbetej pa pune)!

Saper skizofrenine perderisa cdo psikolog/psiqiater ka shpjegimin e vet.... pse mos kem edhe une timin..

qofshit mire dhe nese doni te merreni me shkence ekzistojne shume shkenca me precize ne kete bote sesa psikologjia!

----------


## julih

me vjen keq po fjala shkence sot ka nje kuptim tjeter. psikollogjia eshte nje shkence qe ka arritur maja shume te larta.
bye

----------


## Ermedin

Çka është skicofrenia (Schizophrenia)?



Skicofrenia është semundje shumë komplekse, ku edhe simptomat janë tepër komplekse. Sa i përket diagnozës psikiatrike të skicofrenisë ka shumë mosmarrëveshje. Këtu do të prezentohen disa teori të ndryshme për diagnozën, shkaqet dhe tretmanet duke u bazuar në manualet e diagnostifikimit sipas DSM I...V ose ICD 10 (F20-F29).
Skicofrenia është formë e përseritur dhe shpeshherë kronike e sjelljes anormale që i referohet asaj që shumë prej nesh quajnë 'çmenduri'.
Psikiatri zvicerian Eugen Bleueler ka perdorur nocionin skizofreni për herë të parë, fjalë kjo e cila vjen nga greqishtja dhe do të thotë  shpirt i ndarë.Psikiatërt e klasifikojnë skicofreninë si psikozë. Me këtë ata nënkuptojnë, sipas mendimit të tyre, një person nuk mund ti dalloj mendimet, idetë, perceptimet dhe imagjinatat e tyre intenzive nga realiteti (peceptimi i ndarë, idetë dhe vlerat që njerëzit e tjerë në atë kulturë i mbajnë si të vërteta). Përveç këtyre simptomeve, personi mund të dëgjoj zëra, apo besojnë që njerëzit e tjerë mund të ju lexojnë mendjen dhe kontrollojnë mendimet e tyre. 
Shumica e psikiatërve i konsiderojnë këto simptome si çrregullim psikiatrik. Për ti trajtuar këto simptome ata zakonisht u japin pacientëve barna të forta për qetësim (benzodiazepine - tranquillisers). Megjithatë çdokush nuk i beson këto mendime të këtyre episodave psikologjike. Ide alternative për këtë është se këto janë reaksione natyrale dhe logjike përshkak të ndonjë ngjarje të keqe në jetë; me fjalë të tjera nga ndonjë shqetësimi të madh. Shumë njerëz preferojnë ta shikojnë skicofreninë në mënyrë të përgjithshme. Ata e theksojnë nevojën për të menduar për përvojat individuale dhe rëndësinë për të kuptuar se çka do të thojnë këto përvoja për atë individ. 
Për shembull dëgjimi zërave, në disa kultura të ndyshme dhe në disa sisteme besimtare spirituale ka kuptim tjetër domethënës. 
Diagnostifikimi sipas DSM IV
Një përson skicofren duhet të ketë të paktën këto simptome sipas manualit të diagnistifikimt, që përdorët nëpër qëndra psikiatrike.

A: Simptomat karakteristike 
Dy (ose më tepër) nga simptomat e më poshtme, prezente në një pjesë kohe rreth një mujore (ose edhe me pak) jane të mjaftueshme për te percaktuar pacientin si skizofren: 
1. Deluzione 
2. Halucinacione
3. Fjalim/mendim i çrregullt (jo i rrjedhshëm)
4. Sjellje katatone, ose çrregullsi e theksuar në sjellje
5. Simptoma negative - humbje e funksioneve normale, si psh: mungese iniciative, mungesë dëshire, varferim (ose bllokim i plotë) fjalimi, etj.
B: Çrregullimi në jetën soociale/profesionale: 
Çrregullim, i tillë që rënja në prodhimtari të jetë e dukshme nga ç'ka qenë para shfaqjes fillestare te simptomave, në një ose më teper fusha të funksionimit si psh: puna, marredhenjet interpersonale, kujdesi per vetën etj, gjatë një periudhe kohore kuptimplote pas shfaqjës së sëmundjes ose simptomeve skicofrenik 
C: Kohëzgjatja: 
Shenja të vazhdueshme të shqetësimeve duhet të jenë shfaqur gjatë 6 muajve të fundit. Kjo periudhë 6-mujore duhet të përfshije të pakten një muaj që nga shfaqja e simptomeve nga grupi A (faza aktive e simpomave), dhe mund të përfshijë periudha të simptomeve si fazen aktive te keqësimit ose fazën e shfaqjës se simptomeve pozitive (dmth. permirësim në funksione te ndryshme).Këto simptome mund të jenë të njejta me sëmundjet tjera mentale siq janë çrregullimi bipolar dhe çrregullim skicoafektive apo mund të jenë rezultat i ndonjë problemi fizik. Psikiatërt dallojnë gjatë diagnozës se skicofrenisë disa sipmtomeve pozitive dhe negative.
Simptomet pozitive përfshijnë: 
 Mendime të çrregulluara 
 Halucinime, si dëgjime të zërave apo tingujve 
 Deluzionet 
 Iluzionet 
Simptomet negative përfshijnë: 
 kur ndjehen të pa interesuar dhe pa emocionalisht të zbrazët 
 pamundësi për tu koncentruar 
 dëshira për të qëndruar larg prej njerëzve 
 nevojë për te u ndjerë të mbrojtur 
Simptomet pozitve
Mendime të çrregulluara 
Një person i cili përjeton mendime të çrregulluara nuk është në gjendje të vazhdojë mendimin në mënyrë logjike, dhe idetë e tyre shfaqen si të përziera dhe nuk kanë kuptim për të tjerët. Kjo mund ta bëjë bisedën me ata shumë vështirë kështu që kjo mund ti shtojë ndjenjat e izolimit dhe vetmisë. Ata e ndjejnë vetën jo të kuptuar.
Halucinimet 
{mosimage} Halucinacionet definohen si: Eksperienca sensuale (shqisore) që nuk shkaktohen nga stimuj të jashtëm aktuale (të vertetë). Në shumicën e rasteve tek skizofrenët këto përjetime (eksperienca) janë auditore (zëra). 
Pra, disa njerëz dëgjojnë zëra që të tjerët përreth tyre nuk i d&eu
ml;gjojnë. Këto zëra mund të jenë të njohura, miqësore apo kritike. Zërat mund të bisedojnë për mendimet apo sjelljet e personit që i dëgjon zërat, apo ju tregojnë çka të bëjnë. Pra, shumica e pacientëve degjojnë zëra që komentojnë sjelljet e tyre ose ju japin instruksione. Prap të tjerë degjojnë zëra që diskutojne me njëri-tjetrin. Tek pacientet skicofren në shumë raste këto zëra shkaktojnë frike - por te disa të tjerë këto zëra mund të kenë edhe efekt qetësues.

Cave (kujdes): Vetëm nëse dikush dëgjon zëra nuk do të thotë që janë skicofrenik. 

Bazuar në disa hulumtime katër përqind i popullësisë dëgjon zëra, dhe për shumicën këta zëra nuk janë problem. Por njerëzit që e kanë diagnozën e skicofrenisë duket që ata dëgjojnë zëra më së shumti zëra kritik apo jo-miqësor. Ata ndoshta kanë dëgjuar zëra gjatë tërë jetës së tyre mirëpo për shkak të ndonjë shqetësimi të madh në jetë i bënë ata që ti dëgjojnë zërat më shumë dhe më vështirë që të jetojnë me ta. Njerëzit ndonjëherë dëgjojnë poashtu edhe tingllime në vend të zërave. 

Deluzionet


Halucinimet në shumicën e rasteve janë të shoqeruara me simptoma të tjera, dhe veçanerisht deluzionet. Njerëzit qe përjetojnë halucinacione ndjejnë nevojën ti shpjegojnë këto zera. Këto shpjegime shpesh përfshijne ide deluzive. Këto janë ide të gabuara, të pabazuara në realitet. Shpesh deluzionet është e vështire të percaktohen si të tilla. Ato mund të jenë edhe fakte të verteta apo realitet. Në të shumtën e rasteve psikologet binden mbi të qenurit ose jo te nje ideje deluzioni bazuar mbi insistimin dhe mbrojtjen me çdo kusht të ideve të tilla nga pacientët skicofren, shpesh e shoqeruar me fakte absurde, alogjike. Pacientë deluzivë e kanë të pamundur të perceptojnë (kuptojnë) atë çka të tjerët mendojnë lidhur me idenë e tyre, dhe janë të pazotë të ndalojnë mendimet mbi keto deluzione, si edhe të vazhdojnë te flasin mbi to papushim. Deluzionet më të shpeshta janë ato që dikush tjetër po u imponon keto mendime ne kokë, njerezit rreth e qark janë te aftë të lexojnë keto mendime nga mendja e pacientit, ose qe pacienti eshte i kontrolluar nga forca te jashtme misterioze. Shumë deluzione kane përmbajtje vetemadhështie ose paranoide. 
Simptomet negative 
Simptomet e tjera si tërheqja nga shoqëria, humbja e interesimit, moskoncentrimi përshkruhen si simptome negative sepse janë më pak të qarta. Mund të jetë shumë vështirë që të përcaktohet se a janë këto pjesë e skizofrenisë apo vetëm personi është duke reaguar në simptome të tjera të cilat për atë janë shqetësuese dhe frikësuese. Për shembull varet nga përvoja mirëpo dikush mund të jetë i palëvizshëm dhe shumë i qetë me orë të tëra përderisa dikush tjetër lëviz vazhdimisht. Këto simptome mund të jenë rezultat i sjelljeve të njerëzve të tjerë ndaj tyre. Shpesh ndodh që njerëzit që kanë probleme me shëndet mental diskriminohen apo injorohen, që mund të shkaktojë ndenja të izolimit, depresionit apo ti lë pashpresa.
Shqetesime ne ndjenja afektive dhe emocionale: 
Këtu përfshihet ngurtësimi në shfaqjen e përgjigjeve emocionale. Keta paciente janë të paafte të shfaqin shënja te emocioneve ose ndjenjave. Kjo simptome quhet 'ndjenje e ngurrtesuar'. Ata nuk jane as të lumtur, as të trishtuar, dhe duken krejtësisht indiferente ndaj ambjentit rrethues të tyre. Fytyrat e këtyre pacienteve jane apatike (pandjenja) dhe pashprehje. Zërave te tyre u mungon larmishmeria e intonacionit dhe ulje-ngritjeve te zërit që njerezit i perdorin per te shprehur gjendje te ndryshme. Ata janë totalisht te pakujdesshem per vetën dhe për të tjerët (ne kuptimin e ngrenjes, veshjes etj).

Një tjeter lloj i mungesës emocionale quhet anhedonia. Anhedoni do të thotë pamundësi për të përjetuar kënaqesi, mungesë te ndjenjave pozitive personale. Këta pacientë humbasin interesin në marredheniet sociale dhe aktivitetet të tjera krijuese. 

Apatia: 

Shumë persona që vuajnë nga skicofrenia janë të shkëputur nga jeta shoqërore. I ashtuquajturi izolimi social shpesh shfaqet edhe para shfaqjes se simptomave të para skicofrenike si halucinacionet dhe deluzionet, dhe mund të jetë një nga shenjat e para se dicka nuk shkon mirë. Izolimi social nuk eshte vetëm një simptomë, por edhe një startegji e perdorur nga pacientët per t'ju bërë balle simptomeve. Izolimi te shumë pacjente shoqerohet me pavendosmeri, pasiguri, dhe një humbje e dëshires. Keta persona lënë menjane punën dhe qellimet personale, dhe janë te paaftë të funksionojnë në menyrë të pavarur. Varferimi i procesit mendor ndryshe mund te shfaqet edhe si varferim i procesit të të folurit. Keta pacientë thjesht nuk kanë për çfare të flasin, apo nuk dinë se çka të flasin. Shpeshherë ndodh që keta pacientë te hidhen nga nje mendim ne tjetrin pa arritur te perfundojne mendimin e nisur, gjë qe quhet bllokim mendimi. 

Çorganizimi
{mosimage} Disa simptoma nuk jane as pozitive, as negative. Një shembull i tyre eshte çrregullimi i të menduarit, ndryshe i quajtur çorganizim. Çrregullimi i te menduarit perfshin fjalim te paorganizuar, jo të rrjedhshëm. Te disa pacientë ka një tendencë për të folur pa kuptim, si psh te japesh pergjigje të pakuptimta, të shprehesh ide qe nuk kane lidhje me njera-tjetren, dhe te perdoresh fjalet ne m
enyre te çuditshme (si psh. Neologismen). Ndryshe kjo mund të quhet edhe çrregullimi i mendimi sepse paaftesia për të komunikuar reflekton një çrregullim në rruget e të menduarit që drejtojnë te folurën. Disa shembuj se si mund të shfaqet çrregullimi: kalimi i abrupt nga një temë në një tjetër, ripërseritja papushim e te njejtës frazë ose fjalë, etj. 


Sjellja e Çuditshme 

Pacientët skizofrenikë mund të shfaqin forma të ndryshme të pazakonta te sjelljeve fizike, apo motorike. 

Katatonia eshte nje shembull i këtyre sjelljeve. Pacientët me katatoni shpesh qëndrojnë te ngrirë, pa levizur, dhe mund te qendrojne ne çdo pozicion qe dikush i ve për orë të tera. Katatonia mund te shfaqet edhe si aktivitet i ekzagjeruar fizik. Ata jane te ndergjegjshem për çka ju thuhet dhe për çka ndodh rreth tyre por refuzojne të pergjigjen ose të levizin. Një tjetër shembull i sjelljeve te cuditshme eshte reagimi me ngarkesë emocionale te papershtashme me situatën. Si për shembull të qeshesh me zë të lartë gjatë një varrimi. 
Çka e shkakton skicofreninë? 
Përshkak të besimeve të ndryshme për skicofreni nuk është lehtë të identifikohet se prej nga vjen, mirëpo janë disa ideja të ndryshme.
Kimia Trupore 
Teoria me influencuese deri më tani mbi shkaqet e skizofrenise është hipoteza e dopmanies që fokusohet mbi funksionin e ketij neurotransmetuesi në pjesën limbike të trurit. Dopamina është një kemikal, i cili përcjell porositë në mes qelizave të trurit. Mosshkarkimi i ketij neurotransmetuesi në sasinë e duhur në tru mund të jetë një nga shkaqet kryesore. Medikamentet që përdoren për kurimin e skicofrenise kanë si funksion të stimulojnë çlirimin (prodhimin) e dopaminës dhe kalimin e saj nga njëri neuron në tjetrin. Këto medikamente quhen medikamente anti-psikotike. 
Megjithatë dopamina nuk është i vetmi neurotransmiter që ndikon në shfaqjen e skicofrenisë. Serotonina është një tjetër neurotransmetues, dhe më shumë gjasa çekuilibri i sasisë së dopaminës dhe serotoninës në zonen kortikale te trurit mund të jetë nje nga shkaqet më kryesore, të cilat sjellin deri të paraqitja e simptomeve skicofrenike. 
Trashëgimia 
Hulumtuesit që kanë shikuar apo kërkuar posaqrisht për gjenin skicofrenik nuk kanë gjetur asnjë. Megjithëatë, është thënë që disa gjene të veçanta mund ti bëjnë disa njerëz më të pambrojtur nga simptomet, mirëpo kjo sdo të thotë që këto gjene të zhvillohen (të aktivizohen). Zhvillimi fizik i njerëzve, edukimi në moshën e re dhe ambienti ku ata rriten luajnë rol të njejtë, sikurse edhe faktorët psikologjik. 

Përvojat familjare 

Ekzistojnë teori të ndryshme se ka familje të një lloji të posaçëm që mund të kontriboj në shkaktimin e skicofrenisë, por kjo ende nuk është mundur të vërtetohet deri më tani. Përvojat e jetës familjare në moshën e re kanë efekt në zhvillimin e personalëitetit, kjo teori pranohet në përgjithësi. 
Ngjarje jetësore stresuese 
Studimet dhe shpjegimet personale sugjerojnë që ndodhitë shtresuese mund ta shkaktojnë skicofreninë. Kjo përfshin nëse e humbni dikën të afërt apo tendosja kur duhet ta ndërroni punën. Presionet e tjera të vazhdueshme si varfëria, banimi në vend të përkohshëm, dhe ngacmimet racore apo abuzimet seksuale, mund të kontribojnë në problem. Bazuar në një studim më shumë se gjysma e njerëzve që dëgjojnë zëra negativ thojnë që shkaktar i problemit është dhunimi fizik apo seksual. Gati një qerek prej tyre që janë ndjehur fajtor për veprimet e tyre kanë shkaktuar zëra negativ. 
Keqpërdorimi i drogës dhe alkoholit 
Ende askush nuk e ka vërtetuar që zhvillimi i skicofrenisë është e lidhur me keqpërdorimin (abuzimin) e drogës dhe alkoholit. Shumica e hulumtuesve nuk besojnë në këtë thashethëme që e bën këtë lidhje. Është e mundshme që njerëzit që ju ka vendosur diagnoza e skicofrenisë mund të ketë reaksione të këqija me disa lloje të drogës. Në tërësi, shumica e specialistëve mendojnë që skicofrenia shkaktohet nga dy faktor të kombinuar; përbërja gjenetike e personit mund ta bëjë atë më të dobët, por ngjarjet stresuese apo përvoja jetësore apo familjare të posaqme mund ta shkaktojnë fillimin e simptomeve. 
A është e mundshme që disa njerëz të ju jipet diagnoza më shumë se të tjerëve? 
Diku përreth një në njëqind njerëz ju jipet diagnoza e skicofrenisë në ndonjë fazë të jetës së tyre - dhe zakonisht në moshë të re. Përafërsisht këto figura janë të njejta për të dy gjinitë, por te meshkujt diagnoza bëhet më shumë në moshë më të re. Nëse dikush nga familja juaj e ka scicofreninë atëherë anëtarët e tjerë të familjes me këto simptome më lehtë ju jipet diagnoza e skicofrenisë. Është vlerësuar që përreth një e treta e popullsisë që ju jepet diagnoza e skicofrenisë e përjetojnë vetëm një epizodë skicofrenike. Një e treta tjetër mund të ketë epizoda të herë pas hershme
, përderisa pjesa e tretë e fundit mund të jetojë me skicofreni si problem të përhershëm gjatë gjithë jetës. 
A janë të rrezikshëm njerëzit me diagnozë të skicofrenisë? 
{mosimage} Ka shumë dezinformata për skicofreninë nga mediat, më shumë se sa cilado sëmundje psikiatrike tjetër. Një mit i popullarizaur është që skocofrenia do të thotë personalitet dyfish dhe që dikush që e ka skicofreninë luhatet prej një personi të qetë në atë jashtë kontrollit. Shpesh nëpër gazeta apo televizion skicofrenët shfaqen si të rrezikshëm nëse nuk mbahen me barrna dhe të izoluar në institucione. Shumica e njerëzve me skicofreni nuk kryejnë krime të dhunshme, dhe krimet më të dhunshme nuk kryhen nga njerëzit me skicofreni. Nga hulumtimet mësojmë që njerëzit me probleme të drogës dhe alkoholit janë në gjendje dy herë më shumë të kryejnë krime të dhunshme se dikush me skicofreni. Evidenca e korrelacionit ndërmjet skicofrenisë dhe krimit serioz ështe aq e pasigurtë sa që parashikimet për dhunë konsiderohen pothuaj të pamundhsme. Njerëzit zakonisht frigohen shumë nga personat që dëgjojnë zëra. Është me rëndsi të mbani në mend se njerëzit që dëgjojnë zëra, ata vendosin se a të veprojnë sikurse çdokush tjetër, nëse dikush e pyet të bëjë diçka. Duket që zërat që njerëzit me skicofreni i dëgjojnë janë më shpesh për të bërë vetëvrasje në vend se ta vrasin dikend tjetër. Shumica marrin vendim të vetëdijshëm çdo ditë që të mbesin gjallë pa marrë parasysh zërat që i dëgjojnë. 
Çfarë ndihme mund të ju ofrohet si ndihmë? 
Nëse ju shkoni te mjeku i përgjithshëm (mjeku familjar, shtëpiak) ai mund të ju jap barna apo mund të ju ofroj tretmane ku mund të bisedoni me dikend. Ai mund të ju referoj te psikiatri dhe ekipi për shëndet mental në komunitet për vlersim të mëtutjeshëm, tretmane dhe kujdes nëse keni nevojë. Shumica e njerëzve me skicofreni jetojnë në shoqëri por nëse simptomet tuaja paraqiten përnjëherë, dhe janë serioze ju ndoshta duhet të shkoni në spital. 
Medikamentet
Ilaçet anti-psikotike që njihen si barna qetësuese apo neuroleptik, zakonish jipen për ti kontrolluar simptomet pozitive. Këto mund të kenë efekte të pakënaqura negative, posaqërisht nëse konsumohen në sasi të mëdha, dhe mund të kenë veprim dehës, kështu që mund të keni vështërsi ti përballoni efektet e padëshiruara, apo të keni përfitim nga tretmanet ku mund të bisedoni me dikend. Përveq gjërave tjera, efektet e padëshiruara përfshijnë, efekte neuro muskulare (dridhja e duarve, ngurrimi i muskujve) dhe efekteve anti-muskarinike (pamje të trubulltë, rrahje të shpejtë të zemrës, kapsllëkun dhe marramendje). Barnat anti-psikotike të përparshme si chlorpromazine (që quhet Largactil) dhe haloperidol (Serenace and Haldol) janë të shoqëruara me efekte të padishiruara, afatgjatë dhe serioze, duke përfshirë dëmtim të përhershëm të sistemit nervor (të njohur si tardive dyskinesia). Udhëzimet e tanishme sygjerojnë që njerëzit duhet të përdorin barnat antipsikotike në sasitë sa më të vogla. Ata, nëse është e mundshme duhet të ja fillojnë me barnat e reja antipsikotike jotipike si risperidon, olanzapin, quetiapin, amisulpirid dhe zotepin. Këto medikamente janë zhvilluar për ti redukuar efektet e pakënaquara neuromuskulare. Përveq që këto barna janë më të sigurta, mund ti përmirsojnë simptomet negative. Barnat antipsikotike mund të jenë në formë të tabletave, shurupit apo injeksionit, dhe mund të mirren çdo ditë, javë, dy javë apo muaj. Barnat nuk mund ta parandalojnë keqsimin në përgjithësi, por evidenca tregon që e zvoglon masën dhe seriozitetin. Mënyra më e mirë për ti tejkaluar simptomet dhe për ti zvogluar efektet e padëshiruara ëshë duke marrë sasi të vogla të barnave. Nëse jeni duke marrë këto barna ju duhet ta rishqyrtoni sasinë e tyre rregullisht me synim që ta mbani sasinë sa më të vogël. Individët reagojnë ndryshe në barna kështu që duhet të i provoni disa prej barnave derisa ta gjeni ata që ju konvenon më së miri. Te shumë njerëz barnat bëjnë ndryshim në simptomet e tyre por disa pacientëve nuk ju ndihmojnë. Të tjerët nuk vazhdojnë të i marrin përshkak të efekteve të padëshiruara dhe disave nuk ju duhen fare. 
Qëndrimi / Pranimi në spital 
Nëse ju ndjeheni posaqërisht në gjendje të vështirë, ju ndoshta dëshironi të gjindeni diku ku ndjeheni të sigurt dhe pa stres. Kjo zakonisht do të thotë që të shkoni në spital. Në spital mund të jetë vështirë të jeni përreth njerëzve të tjerë të cilët janë në gjendje të vështirë dhe që nuk mund të jeni vetëm dhe pa përkrahje mund të jetë vështir ta përballoni. Megjithatë, përdorësit e shërbimeve dhe grupet e pacientve të bazuar në spital mund të jenë shumë përkrahës dhe të dobishëm. Para se të lëshoheni nga spitali nevojat tuaja duhen të vlerësohen kështu që të jeni në gjendje të jetoni pavëarsisht. 
Shërbimet në kohë krizë 
Në disa plëmi shërbimet në krizë janë zhvilluar si alternativë të spitalit. Disa nga këto ofrojnë strehim në kohë krize, të tjerët ofrojnë përkrahje njrëzve në shtëpitë e tyre. Shumica mundohen të ju ndihmojnë kështu që mos të ketë nevojë të shkoni në spital. Këto shërbime synojnë më shumë në drejtim të tretmanit me psikiatër dhe përkrahje joformale, në vend të barnave. 
Çka mund të bëjë tjetër që ta përmirësojë jetën time? 
Tretmanet biseduese 
Terapitë biseduese, siç janë psikoterapia, konsultimi, terapi për sjellje njohëse (kognitive), mund të ju ndihmojë njerëzve që të jetojnë me skicofreni, duke i njohur problemet e tyre, të merren me pasoja, zhvillojnë strategji përballuese dhe të mësojnë se si të ndalojnë zhvillimin e situatave kritike. Kjo i lejon të shqyrtoj domethëniet e simptomeve dhe se si të tejkalohen. Bëni kërkesën nga mjeku për terapi. 
Vetë-ndihma 
Grupet për vetë ndihmë ofrojnë mundësi me rëndësi për individët dhe familjet që ti ndajnë përvojat dhe mënyrat përballuese, fushata për shërbime më të mira apo thjesht të përkrahin njëri -tjetrin. 
Puna 
Ju ndoshta duhet të i shmangeni situatave që i gjeni vështirë të i përballoni. Nëse jeni të punësuar, ju ndoshta mund të punoni me orar më të shkurtër apo të punoni me orar fleksibil që të i shmangeni situatave të vështira. 
Terapitë alternative 
Disa njerëzve me diagnozë të skicofrenisë shohin se terapitë plotësuese ju ndihmojnë me problemet e tyre. Këto mund të përfshijnë homeopathi dhe terapitë kreative të përqendruara në art dhe poezi. Ushtrimet Tai chi, joga dhe teknika të tjera relaksuese mund të kenë përfitim, mirëpo është ide e mirë të bisedoni këto mundësi me terapistët e kualifikuar. 
Ushqimi 
Studimet e tanishme kanë shikuar për përparësi të mundshme nga ushqimi i përmirësuar për personat me diagnozë të skicofrenisë. Disa studime sugjerojnë përfitimet nga vajrate e peshqëve që mund të gjenden në sardina, dhe që mund të merren në formë të suplementeve. 
Si mund të ju ndihmojnë rrethi, pra: familja, të afërmit dhe shoqëria? 
Mund të jetë shumë vështirë kur dikush që është i afërt për ju, i përjeton simptomet e skicofrenisë. Ju mund të jeni të pasigurt se si të veproni. Të mësoni realitetin e skicofrenisë mund të ju ndihmojë. Kjo mund të përfshijë të mësoni për strategji të ndryshme përballuese,me të cilat mund ta inkurajoni partnerin, shokun/shoqen, të afërmin të provoj. Do të ju ndihmojë shumë nëse bisedoni me personin kur ata ndjehen mirë, se çka dëshirojnë ata prej juve kur janë duke përjetuar vështërsi. Është me rëndësi poashtu të ju tregoni atyre se çka mund të përballoni e çka nuk mundeni. Personi i cili përjeton simptomet e skicofrenisë dëshiron gjërat e njejta sikurse ne i dëshirojmë: të ndjehen që dikush kujdeset për ata, mos të ndjehen të vetmuar, dhe ta kenë dikënd që mund të bisedojnë ndjenjat dhe mundësitë e tyre. Është me rëndësi që mos ta fajsoni personin apo ti thoni atyre të vijnë në vete. 
Si ta përballoni mbikëqyrjen 
Është me rëndësi që të keni përkrahje me përballimin e ndjenjave tuaja, të cilat mund të jenë zemrimi, frika, faji apo pengimi. Ka një numër të madh të organizatave vullnetare që japin ndihmë për mbikëqyrësit, dhe shërbimet e socialit janë të obliguar ti vlerësojnë nevojat tuaja për përkrahje praktike dhe emocionale, nëse personi që ju kujdeseni ka pasur apo do të ketë vlerësim nga kujdesi për komunitet. 
Si ti përgjigjeni iluzioneve 
Mund të jetë shumë vështirë të dini se si të veproni kur një shok/shoqe apo i afërm sheh diçka apo beson diçka që ju nuk mund ta shihni apo besoni. Në vend se ta vërtetoni apo ta mohoni përvojën e tyre, mund të ju ndihmojë atyre nëse ju thuani diçka njejtë si këtë, Une e pranoj që po dëgjon zëra apo sheh gjërat në atë mënyrë por nuk është e njejtë për mua. Zakonisht më konstruktive është që të përqendroheni në atë se si personi ndjehet, kjo mund të jetë më lehtë për të ju të dy të komunikoni në mënyrë më konstruktive. 
Pranimi i detyrueshëm në spital 
Nëse ndjeheni se ka rrezik të madh për personin apo për dikend tjetër, ndoshta është e nevojshme të mendoni për pranim të detyrueshëm në spital, si mundësi e fundit. 



____________

Referencat: 

- Davison & Neale: Klinische Psychologie
- DSM IV
- ICD 10
- multikulti.org.uk

----------

